# 2.0 ABA crankshaft bolt LH or RH threads?



## AlStevens (Mar 23, 2008)

Can't find a reference anywhere in book. Doing a timing belt. Thanks.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Normal right hand thread, but why will you be removing the crankshaft belt gear?


----------



## AlStevens (Mar 23, 2008)

*Plastic timing belt cover*

You're saying that I can change the timing belt without removing the plastic cover. This is my son's '97 Jetta


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

should be 4 little allen bolts holding the pulley to the crank sprocket. just take those 4 bolts out and the pullies will slip right off, no need to remove the big crank bolt and crank sprocket. would have to buy a new crank bolt if you did..


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually - once those bolts are out I seriously doubt the pulleys will "slip right off". They usually require some persuasion with a rubber mallet (so you don't bend anything) before it come off.

And once you have that pulley off you will still have to take the plastic cover off. There are two or three bolts that the pulleys may cover - two directly behind it (allen head usually), one by the water pump (10mm?) and one in the middle near the top (13mm).

Check out Dan Reed's link in my signature for more info regarding the crank bolt and timing belts


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

AlStevens said:


> You're saying that I can change the timing belt without removing the plastic cover.


Sorry, didn't read into the question, just responded about the crankshaft bolt. Same as a 91 VW GTi ITB race car I guess?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> Sorry, didn't read into the question, just responded about the crankshaft bolt. Same as a 91 VW GTi ITB race car I guess?


lol, yea, same procedure..

and yes, the pulleys do just slip right off the crank sprocket. as long as all the belts arent still on the pulleys.

ive done quite a few VW 8v timing belts.. i know the procedure to do it right, and fast..


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe you have some trick for getting them off that I don't know about then. I've done several timing belts too and I've never had one that didn't need at least a little bit of persuasion.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

MK2SnowPilot said:


> Maybe you have some trick for getting them off . . . I've never had one that didn't need at least a little bit of persuasion.


Maybe he was refering to the way it is supposed to come off and not the way they really come off? I have to admit that I have had some just slip off also, but they were ones that I installed myself within a year of removing them again


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I suspect that living in the good old salty as s**t NE probably has something to do with the problems I have.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

well, i live in oregon, we get no salt here. parts come apart just fine down here. all i ever have to do is loosen the 4 pulley bolts, and then the pulley comes right off. ive never had to pursuade one off. sorry you guys get all that wonderful salt to make working on things 23x harder..


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

I agree with MK2SnowPilot, I vividly remember the first one I did, in spite of what the manuals and several trustworthy people told me, I would have sworn that large central bolt needed to come off, it took a few applications of penetrating oil and some pretty aggressive use of a mallet before that pulley would yield. Since then, I've done several more and every one of them put up at least a little bit of a fight.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

ABA Scirocco said:


> I would have sworn that large central bolt needed to come off


Nope...Just the 4 allen bolts. If u remove the center bolt the crank sprocket comes off then theirs nothing to put the timing belt on to...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

TheMajic86GTI said:


> Nope...Just the 4 allen bolts. If u remove the center bolt the crank sprocket comes off then theirs nothing to put the timing belt on to...


You are right of course :thumbup: I just meant to say that the pulley was stuck on so securely, it seemed as though the central bolt would have to come off too.


----------

